# Matriz de leds 12 x 12. Brillo insuficiente



## phantomdm (Abr 13, 2012)

Hola, buen día. Mi matriz funciona pero los leds no brillan casi nada, solo se nota al verlos directamente desde arriba, en la noche. ¿Alguien puede decirme por qué?

Hice una matriz de leds de 12 x 12 conectando en cascada unos decodificadores 74LS138. Una parte del diagrama está en la imagen:



Los decoders de arriba proveen el voltaje a la columna de leds. Los de abajo mandan 0 a las filas. De esta forma se encienden.

Las compuertas NOT las puse para simular, pero físicamente están armadas con un transistor, y 330 ohmios en el colector.



Si bajo la resistencia en un solo transistor, los leds de esa columna se encienden más. Pero si bajo la resistencia en todos los transistores, otra vez no brillan bien.

Incluso conecté el colector directamente a positivo y los leds siguen brillando igual.

¿Cómo hago que brillen normalmente?

O sino, ¿alguien me recomienda otra forma de diseñarlo?


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 13, 2012)

¿Que leds usas? Con 5 v no podes alimentar 3 leds como pusiste. Si son blancos o azules necesitan unos 3 v cada uno. Además los leds deben ser de alta luminosidad, de unos 14000 mc. Medí la corriente de la serie, estos leds trabajan a 20 ma. Controlá todo eso.


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 13, 2012)

No son 3 leds en serie, la segunda imagen es solo para mostrar cómo armé las compuertas NOT con transistores. Usé leds de alta luminosidad, transparentes, de 5mm.

Los leds se encienden uno por uno, pero a una alta frecuencia para que se vean todos encendidos a la vez. Con la frecuencia alta casi no brillan, si le bajo la frecuencia, de manera que se nota bastante cómo se enciende uno por uno, el brillo es muy bueno.

Con lo de la corriente, no creo que sea el problema, ya que probé con resistencias de 10 ohms, incluso sin la resistencia. ¿Qué otra cosa podría ser?


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 13, 2012)

Aquí dejo un video para que vean cómo funciona (y cómo NO funciona).






Descripción del video: Los decodificadores están controlados por un par de contadores de 4 bits, que a su vez son controlados por un 555 cuya frecuencia va de 14.42 KHz a 14.41 Hz. Con la frecuencia alta el brillo producido por los leds es demasiado bajo. Con la frecuencia baja los leds tienen un brillo normal.


----------



## chclau (Abr 14, 2012)

No entiendo algo, así como lo dibujaste parecería que todas las columnas funcionan menos una, ya que el 138 trabaja con salida activo en bajo, la salida seleccionada apaga el transistor de la columna y todas las otras se mantienen encendidas.

Además, de la manera que conectaste el transistor, es un seguidor de tensión. La tensión sobre cada LED será VCC Hi del 138 - 0.6V de BE del transistor. Por más que intentes variar la corriente, la tensión que le estás aplicando al led es muy baja. Me parece que sería mejor conectar los LEDs en el colector del transistor, y así tendrías un mejor control sobre la potencia al LED porque la tensión sobre el mismo no estaría limitada a menos de 3V, como te sucede en el seguidor de tensión

Para eso, tenés varias alternativas:

1) Usar un componente distinto del LS138, que te entregue salida activa en alto.
2) Usar inversores a la salida del 138
3) Usar transistores PNP 

Por otra parte, toda la forma de funcionar del circuito me parece un poco extraña. Parecería que vas encendiendo los LEDs uno por uno. Para las columnas usaría los 138 que le conecten tierra a la columna seleccionada, pero para las filas esperaría ver algún tipo de buffer que entregue 12 bits en forma simultánea, y no uno por uno con un multiplexor.

Suerte


----------



## lubeck (Abr 14, 2012)

yo te sugiero algo como esto...

como PNP puede ser algo como el BC559 , el NPN como el BC549 y siii... una resistencia por led....

veras que bonito se ve... y pues tienes que considerar la nueva logica para encender cada led...


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 14, 2012)

Espero que disculpen mis equivocaciones. He estado muy cansado últimamente, seguro me comprenden jaja... Este es mi diagrama, por supuesto que sigue siendo de 12 x 12 leds:



Ahora, si uso PNP, supongo que el diagrama de *lubeck* muestra lo que me sugirió *chclau* como tercera opción. Aunque los NPN irían a los ánodos y los PNP a los cátodos...

¿Qué diferencia habría con el circuito que tengo?

Este sería el nuevo diagrama:



¿Qué piensan?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 14, 2012)

> ¿Qué piensan?



que porque los pones al revez 

Como te lo puse funciona bien, incluso la resistencia en lugar de 330 Ohms la puedes poner de 20 Ohms aprox, porque la corriente que fluye por los leds no es constante, (tiene un nombre tecnico que no recuerdo ) entonce iluminan mas sin dañarse. ese valor se lo puse a prueba y error porque no encontre una manera de calcularlas en esas condiciones...

ahora si solo vas a encender un solo led por vez, puede que rediseñando el que te pase solo se pueda poner una sola resistencia por columna....


----------



## pauljunior (Abr 14, 2012)

se pueden hacer nombres con  led?...


----------



## tecniloco80 (Abr 14, 2012)

Hola 
el poco brillo en las matrix de leds se debe a la frecuencia que estas usando es demasiado alta los leds se prenden y apagan tan rápido que no les da tiempo a brillar puedes usar otra frecuencia para las filas mira esto
Ver el archivo adjunto matrix12.rar

para el que pregunto si se pueden hacer matrix que escriben, si se puede pero tienes que usar micro-controladores mira esta que subí   acá
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/matriz-leds-pic16f628a-controlada-teclado-ps2-consulta-43702/index2.html


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 15, 2012)

*tecniloco80*, también había pensado en usar los ULN2804 para amplificar. Aunque no entendí mucho tu circuito  ... solo debo encender uno a la vez.



lubeck dijo:


> que porque los pones al revez


 bueno, es porque tengo los ánodos al colector, así que sólo el transistor apagado deja pasar el voltaje.

Modificando un poco tu circuito, los leds encienden así:


A lo que me refiero es que, con los NPN en las filas, sólo un led se apaga en toda la columna. Bien puedo poner unos PNP en su lugar, y solo habría un led encendido, lo cual es mi propósito.

El problema es que necesito usar la frecuencia alta, de lo contrario no se verían todos encendidos a la vez.

¿Se soluciona el problema de brillo si pongo PNP, tanto en filas como en columnas?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 15, 2012)

> ¿Se soluciona el problema de brillo si pongo PNP, tanto en filas como en columnas?



y si pones un npn o un 7414 antes de los PNP o de los NPN(lo que necesites) para invertir la polaridad...  recuerda que en tu esquema no tienes lo que va mas atras de los 74138

por eso te dije que la logica de como se encienden los leds te toca a ti , lo que esta ahi es la etapa de potencia, y yo te garantizo eso funciona... lo tenia armado, pero ya lo desarme para ocupar componentes...


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 15, 2012)

*lubeck*, osea que no lo encendías uno por uno?

En conclusión, hay que controlar la alimentación de los leds con transistores.

Un amigo me comentaba que los integrados pueden limitar la corriente que pasa por los leds, cuando conecto los cátodos a un cero lógico, tal como lo hago con el integrado de abajo, en la imagen del primer mensaje. Es cierto? O por lo menos podría ser verdad mientras trabajo con una frecuencia muy alta?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 15, 2012)

> Un amigo me comentaba que los integrados pueden limitar la corriente que pasa por los leds, cuando conecto los cátodos a un cero lógico, tal como lo hago con el integrado de abajo, en la imagen del primer mensaje. Es cierto? O por lo menos podría ser verdad mientras trabajo con una frecuencia muy alta?



Ambos son verdad, los transistores (dependiendo de como se pongan)y los integrados pueden limitar la corriente.... lo de la frecuencia tambien es correcto, pero si dices que se veia  algo con la frecuencia que lo hacias, limitando la coriente y esas resistencias que usabas, piensa que... eso es el limitante a contrarrestar aumentado la potencia en los leds... y si con el esquema que te propongo y la  frecuencia que utilizas se sigue viendo mal, entonces sera dificil que a los leds le puedas sacar mas brillo y sera hora de pensar en bajar la frecuencia... cambiando el metodo de encender los leds y en lugar de encender uno por uno enciendes de 8 en 8, que es por lo que te recomiendo que de una vez pongas una resistencia por led....



> En conclusión, hay que controlar la alimentación de los leds con transistores.


si... lo que hay que hacer es que fluya la mayor corriente posible por los leds sin que esto los dañe... y vigilar la frecuencia con lo que se encienden...


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 15, 2012)

Entonces, supongamos que tengo la matriz de 12 x 12 y enciendo toda una columna a la vez. Los leds de cada columna estarían encendidos 1/12 del tiempo. No sé cuál es la frecuencia donde la vista no detecta la oscilación, pero si fuera 60Hz: T = (1/60)(1/12) = 1.39ms. Cada columna se enciende durante 1.39ms.

¿Parece un buen tiempo verdad? A menos que mi planteamiento esté mal 

Con este diagrama se enciende toda la columna a la vez, y ya solo controlo las filas.



Ahora lo malo. Son 12 leds por columna, ¿el transistor permitirá tanta corriente para encender a todos?


----------



## lubeck (Abr 15, 2012)

> ¿el transistor permitirá tanta corriente para encender a todos?



casi seguro que si lo soporta si los encendieras todos a la vez recuerda que no es constante... 

ahora porque no lo pones el circuito completo y comentas que vas ha hacer... si lo que quieres es hacer que se depliege un texto lo mejor seria que utilizaras un microcontrolador... y uno de los 78138 sale sobrando....


----------



## chclau (Abr 15, 2012)

Si lo único que querés hacer es barrer los LEDs, tu último circuito es lógico, y no es tan complicado que un transistor te provea 240mA. Pero como te dijo lubeck, en general vas a querer escribir algo entonces se agrega un registro paralelo de 12 bits que en forma sincronizada con el barrido te arma la figura que querés mostrar. Para eso podés usar una memoria y lógica o un micro y su memoria.


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 16, 2012)

Por ahora no pienso escribir nada ya que estoy haciendo un semáforo, así que voy a hacer el último circuito. Aunque en realidad espero no tener que volver a hacerlo porque sale muy caro 

¿Un 2N3906 proveerá la corriente suficiente?

*chclau*, ¿el registro paralelo no volvería a limitar la corriente?

En fin, modifiqué el primer circuito de este mensaje, le quité el 74LS138 de las filas y mandé todos los cátodos a tierra. Con 330 ohms y NPN, no parece haber cambio. En otra placa, con NPN y 20 ohms, brilla más pero no enciende columna por columna, sino todo a la vez. Tal vez se soluciona con PNP, como en el último circuito. Aquí un video:


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

> ¿Un 2N3906 proveerá la corriente suficiente?


me parece que estas equivocando el concepto de un transistor....

los transistores no proveen nada, lo que provee es la fuente de alimentacion.. el transistor solo deja pasar la corriente que la carga necesite, si tienes el bc548 y le dejas pasar una corriente constante de mas de 100mA se empieza a calentar y probablente se queme porque la corriente maxima que soporta es de 100mA(Ic), en el caso del 2n3906 el maximo es de una corriente constante de 200mA si pasas esa corriente se empieza a calentar y revienta.... sea npn o pnp.. me parece que tienes el 2n2222 ese soporta 800mA, asi que aguanta mas corriente que el 2n3906.

ahora con los transistores que tienes ahora y la resisencia de 20 Ohms,  se calientan los transistores???? (tocalos o ponles el termometro de tu multimetro si lo tiene)


por otro lado, y si el proyecto es para que se vean encendidos todos los leds, porque no los dejas encendidos y listo, o lo que es lo mismo para que tiene que hacer el barrido?


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 16, 2012)

Claro, lo que pasa es que no hallé un sinónimo de "dejar pasar" . Podría usar el 2N3907, es un PNP y soporta 600mA, pero no sé si es tan comercial como el 2N2222.

Los transistores no se calientan, solo la resistencia de 20 ohms pero no demasiado. ¿Por qué lo preguntas? 



lubeck dijo:


> porque no los dejas encendidos y listo, o lo que es lo mismo para que tiene que hacer el barrido?



Esos son los requerimientos. Es más, el que me los pidió no sabe lo que quiere. De todas formas, ahora pide que muestre una 'X' y una flecha en las matrices.

Encontré una imagen que parece resumir el tema . Como tengo que controlar 12 filas, voy a usar dos 74LS138 y 4 pines del puerto B del PIC. Vean la imagen: http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/images/8/8a/MATRIZ8x8-004.gif. *lubeck*, dame tu aprobación jajaja.

Lo voy a armar, y les doy respuesta en menos de 3 semanas (la entrega). Pero antes quiero preguntarles algo. El circuito está en: http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Matriz_de_LEDS_de_8x8, yo voy a usar leds de "alto brillo", los transparentes que NO son superbright. No sé mucho sobre leds y los voltajes, así que les pido consejo sobre las resistencias porque en la página se usan leds normales y resistencias de 330 ohms.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

> Podría usar el 2N3907, es un PNP y soporta 600mA, pero no sé si es tan comercial como el 2N2222.


no tengo idea si sera comercial pero el 2n3907 es un npn y soporta 100mA, y es mejor si usas como NPN el 2n2222...

el complementario (PNP) del 2n2222 es el 2n2905 y deberia ser muy comercial (no se) yo casi no uso esos...

pero no te hagas tanto drama por eso... pon el que quieras, mientras deje fluir la corriente que requieras no se caliente y truene es que aguanta.... a parte es casi por aprender no???... no dependen vidas de ello o si? 



> Esos son los requerimientos. Es más, el que me los pidió no sabe lo que quiere. De todas formas, ahora pide que muestre una 'X' y una flecha en las matrices.
> 
> Encontré una imagen que parece resumir el tema . Como tengo que controlar 12 filas, voy a usar dos 74LS138 y 4 pines del puerto B del PIC. Vean la imagen: http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/imag...RIZ8x8-004.gif. lubeck, dame tu aprobación jajaja.



ese diseño segun yo esta mejor... te lo apruebo... Jajajajaj... naaaa yo solo doy mi punto de vista y lo que he experimentado...

por lo de la resistencia de 330 es correcto mas o menos ese calculo para 5v, pero como te digo como no es constante puedes aumentar la corriente, no tengo ninguna documentacion para comprobartelo ni equipo ni nada pero seguramente aguantan mas... yo le puse 20Ohms porque le puse el amperimetro y con eso me marcaba 10mA... con la frecuencia que le puse... es lo mas cientifico que pude hacer


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 16, 2012)

Me equivoqué de nuevo. No es 2N3907 sino 2N2907, que también es complementario del 2N2222.


lubeck dijo:


> no dependen vidas de ello o si?


Pues... Ya que es un semáforo tal vez sí dependan vidas de ello jajaja.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

> Pues... Ya que es un semáforo tal vez sí dependan vidas de ello jajaja.



no te preocupes tenemos salida... decimos que el transistor estaba defectuoso y que pague el seguro...jajaja

bueno, pues en espera de tus experimentos

saludos


----------



## phantomdm (Abr 16, 2012)

Ok, muchas gracias. Jejeje, o le echamos la culpa a otro usuario  no, bromas.

En unos días publico resultados y documentos para quien le sirva. Hasta entonces!


----------



## gasnalu (Ago 21, 2012)

Me parece que conectas mal la resistencia de los leds, y tenes que usar un transistor de mas potencia, segun mi criterio. Te dejo un esquema por si te sirve. Tambien puedes probar conectando directamente el catodo de los leds directamente a las salida del 74138 sin el transistor NPN.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2012)

Los led no se conectan en paralelo nunca. Si los quieres fundir si, es lo mas adecuado.


----------

